# Is it five o'clock yet?



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

So, it's 10:45 am in the morning and i'm still feeling drunk from last night's Valentine's day bash. I think i can say, without reservation, that there is nothing worse on God's green earth, then sitting in a bright, white office with pop radio swill screaming in your ears, telephones ringing away, and suited half-wits chirping in your ear with a false alacrity and friendliness...that lurid stench of cheap coffee strangling out every other odour save my own (My car pool partner tactfully mentioned that i reeked of alcohol this morning...i basically came from the bar to work with a brief visit to my bed...and i stress "My bed" just so there's no confusion as to whether i actually "got lucky" last night), and drowning in the dismal reality of "dead-end jobs" and getting older and spending too much money and lack of purpose, etc, etc, all while still technically drunk out of my head.

Happy [email protected]#$ing Valentine's Day.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you do for work sebastian?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm working in accounting right now, basically auditing things for this stupid little company.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lmao. Somehow I cannot see someone like you in accounting. I'm in finance, and work in an office with the auditors, so I feel your pain. But I chose this as a major so I put myself in this position. Oh well, we'll survive I guess.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Is that little guy in your avatar how you feel at work?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Actually, that's how i feel when i'm trying to write a storybook.

This is how i generally feel at work:


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I know the feeling. I used to drink a lot around 2 years ago. I would have to be up around 7 every morning and I'd stay out till 2 sometimes 3 AM getting drunk. I would always feel like crap until I'd be there for about 3 hours, I'd be delerious and no one knew it. I'd get off feeling fine after about 3 gallons of coffee and vending machine sandwich snacks, rest for a couple hours then go back out again. Needless to say, I am glad those days are over.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: good picture sebastian. So do you still drink wraith? Or were you the one that just wrote that other post about not drinking?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i feel your pain, sebastian! well, actually, i didn't get drunk last night, but i have done that on many occasions and let me just say...teaching 200 junior high brats is no fun with a hangover.

arrgg! i'm stuck here (at the school) for another 4 hours (till 7:30pm) because we have parent/teacher conferences. it's a bloody blizzard here, too...so that means no parents are going to come. it will be mind-numbingly boring. lucky me.

i hope your day has improved, sebastian, since you probably went home a few hours ago...


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

enngirl5 said:


> :lol: good picture sebastian. So do you still drink wraith? Or were you the one that just wrote that other post about not drinking?


I did make a thread about it. I used to drink heavily because it was the only thing that took the dp away for a while. Then I just built an intolerance to it.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 
I wouldnt picture you in accounting either. No wonder you keep making promises to yourself that you'll get out of there while your still young. Trust me - 2 of my friends are in accounting, and it never gets any better. Of course, the one likes it. But he isnt that deep. You seem to be, so I'd definitely do something artsy. By the way, that picture is hilarious! I'm cutting and pasting that one, along with MrMole's panda in a gokart!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

How old are you Sebastion? It's weird, i think just by reading everyone's posts i get this mental image right away of their age and what they look like but i seem to always be wrong.
my mental image of you: young and good lookin'!
am i right?
hope you got home okay and are recovering from your night of drunkness.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

alexishoward said:


> my mental image of you: young and good lookin'!
> am i right?


well, he's not as young as you (though, young still), but he certainly is good lookin'. :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> alexishoward said:
> 
> 
> > my mental image of you: young and good lookin'!
> ...


oh, you... 

Thanks for the responses all. I'm actually feeling loads better today. Just needed to have an early night and some wine (it's the damn beer that screws me up and that's what i was gulping down by the barrel on tuesday). I'll tell you, when one's sick like that there's really nothing quite like curling up with a good movie and a glass of wine. I feel explosively good today actually. The complete opposite of yesterday.


----------

